# 26″ Stainless Remington 700 300 Win Mag



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Selling my main hunting rifle, I've killed over 5 elk with it now. Solid gun, will last many more years. Happy to take off $50 for any forum members 

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/26-stainless-remington-700-300-win-mag/


----------

